# Help...engine numbers ?



## 55gasser (Nov 10, 2011)

First im new to this sight and want to say thanks for your time and help,
my question is i just got a 65 lemans 2 door hardtop with a factory 4 spd,

i cant find out what motor is in it, the numbers on the front of the block are

490845 YN

i have looked everywhere and cant find these, i double checked the numbers and that is them,
anyone know ? thanks for your time


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Welcome to the forum......

Well, it will be one of these. Check the block casting number located by the #8 cylinder next to the firewall. Also, check the date code by the distributor. Because '65/'66 had the same casting # as well as '68/'69. The date code will look something like d105.

YN A-body 69 350 265 Powerglide L-30  1x2 9790079 2 AC int seat 30 
YN A-body 71 350 250 Powerglide L-30 1x2 481990 2 
YN A-body 74 350 170 Turbo 350 L-30 N 1x2 488986 2 
YN A-body 65 326 250 Powerglide L-30 1x2 9778840 2 
YN A-body 66 326 250 Powerglide L-30 1x2 9778840 2 
YN A-body 67 326 250 Powerglide L-30 1x2 9786339 2 
YN A-body 68 350 265 Powerglide L-30 1x2 9790079 2 
YN B-body 73 400 230 Turbo 400 L-78 T 1x4 481988 2 
YN B-body 73 400 230 Turbo 400 L-78 T 1x4 481988 2 
YN B-body 71 350 250 Powerglide L-30 1x2 481990 2 
YN F-body 71 350 250 Powerglide L-30 1x2 481990 2 
YN F-body 74 350 170 Turbo 350 L-30 N 1x2 488986 2 
YN F-body 75 350 175 Manual L-76 E 1x4 488986 2 
YN F-body 80 301 140 Turbo 350 L-37 W 1x4 525934 2


----------



## 55gasser (Nov 10, 2011)

thank you,

I did find the YN but nothing matches the 490845 i cant find those anywhere ?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

That's the engine unit number which would be on the PHS doc. That helps to verify it's the correct engine that came with that car IF it's on your PHS. You need to check the other numbers I mentioned to determine what the engine actually is, unless you have the PHS and the engine unit # does match the doc, then your doc will tell you all the info for the engine...


----------

